# 2016 LE2 engine oil pipe leak recall 16008



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

there is a oil line recall just came out today.. Pages attached.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> there is a oil line recall just came out today.. pdf is 326mb and to large to fit... can some one more savy then i post it for me


What model/years is the recall for?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nothing at NHTSA yet. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nothing found on Google. 

Can you post a link or a more fulsome description?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i cannot post a link since gm global connect posted it today and i cannot give away my access codes. i have the pdf but says to large to put in. it covers all the ones that are affected, a problem expectation, and the fix


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> i cannot post a link since gm global connect posted it today and i cannot give away my access codes. i have the pdf but says to large to put in. it covers all the ones that are affected, a problem expectation, and the fix


Your description is exceedingly vague. 

Can you post a sentence or paragraph that comes from the introduction of the document?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snapped some pics of my screen. i have the official gm pdf on my computer but it wont let me upload. says to big...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you. I will amend the title to include LE2 2016 and move this thread to Gen2.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Thank you. I will amend the title to include LE2 2016 and move this thread to Gen2.


any way i can email you the pdf and you do a nicer load then me snapping photos of the screen


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> any way i can email you the pdf and you do a nicer load then me snapping photos of the screen


Honestly I'm not well versed in that process. Maybe one of the other mods can lend a hand?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Honestly I'm not well versed in that process. Maybe one of the other mods can lend a hand?


keep me posted. i try to report the recalls as they come in the entierty and little bit of ocd wont let me have such bad pics when i have a pdf lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The forum upload limit for a PDF is a stupid 19.5 KB size, despite the PDF only being 362KB.

Anyway, I attached the bulletin as JPGs in the first post.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> there is a oil line recall just came out today.. Pages attached.


I see the same email but i cant pull the document up in SI ill try again later that file can be copy and pasted to a word doc to cut the size in half.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

FYI so I just pulled the affected VIN list and the VINs include 2017 Acadia mostly only a few Cruzes are on there even though it says it is Cruze specific


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice. I picked up my 2016 Cruze Gen2 in Canada on Sept 14th. There's a chance it's affected then I reckon?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Nice. I picked up my 2016 Cruze Gen2 in Canada on Sept 14th. There's a chance it's affected then I reckon?


yes chance but during maintenance ask for recall check and should take care of it if yours is affected


----------

